# Lionel Spotlight Car



## Jason Slenker (Sep 5, 2021)

I was weathering some rolling stock recently and my son asked me why I never weathered any of his cars. He has collected some of his own over the last couple of years, he's 8. I explained to him that I never thought he cared or would even want his rolling stock to be as he says "dirty and crummy" I can't say I ever thought I would be weathering a spotlight car, I mean I try to only run somewhat prototypical cars. At any rate we decided he should have his first lesson in making rolling stock look a little more real. Here is the outcome.


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

He's already better at weathering than I am or ever will be. Never got the knack of it, takes an artistic eye.


----------



## Exador (Jan 24, 2020)

It looks like everything in my yard. Nice job


----------



## Paul Race (Feb 15, 2008)

I have one of these. Darn, now I feel bad that it still looks like a toy!


----------



## Jason Slenker (Sep 5, 2021)

My son loves it. I put LGB power pickup wheels, a voltage regulator with a large capacitor and a bright white LED in it. It works much better than the stock setup.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I think Aristo and USAT also had cars with lights on them, also fun.


----------

